# turbo 108 oct boost??



## skuzzzusmcdevildog (May 8, 2009)

if im running 12-1 compression and i fill up with premium gas 93 here in GA and add the bottle of 108 oct will it really keep my motor from detonation?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## skuzzzusmcdevildog (May 8, 2009)

*damn*

well back to dish pistions i guess


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Do you have E85 available? That should work with your high comp ratio. You'll need to have your fuel system set up properly but it's easier and cheaper than swapping pistons. 

You could also consider swapping to aluminum cylinder heads with larger chambers.


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey Alky, has the picture of you car been "shopped", or does your valance really have one large opening instead of two?


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

E85 will run that much compression easily. All you need to do to run it is swap the carb for one that has been modified for E85. Most of what that entails is opening up the idle, transition and main circuits. I would be more than happy to modify a Holley or a Qjet for you so you can run E85 and enjoy the high compression and power it makes. Your engine will also run cooler and wear much slower because ethanol doesnt have a problem with black carbon deposits forming inside the engine.

My 70 has been running E85 since 2007, and I have a 455 in it that is getting some milled 48 heads to bump compression to 13:1 or so.

To find out where a pump with E85 is go to this page and type in your location. It will show you where to find it. E85 Map

I helped a Marine from GA modify a Qjet a year or so ago. Would that be you, or is it someone else? Last I knew he was about to PCS toTwentynine Palms or the other SoCal camp.


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

simple question does the octane boost bottles actually work? Is it worth mixing it with the fuel? we usually put 98 octane from Sunoco with octane boost in our 67 400 is that alright?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No, the bottled stuff you can get currently doesn't work. At least not for me. All it does is turn the plug electrodes yellow or red. The stuff that does work that is no l onger available is TEL-130, which is actual tetraethyl lead. It's for off road use, but it works very well. Not cheap, no longer available. Touluene will boost your octane, and do it well, but it too is very expensive. You need a gallon of it added to about 10 of 93 octane to make about 100 octane. A gallon at ACE hardware is about $30. My recommendation is race gas or lowering the compression. I do both: race gas in the '65, and lowered compression in the '67. The '67 gets driven 3000-5000 miles per year, the '65 about 200 miles per year.


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah its a shame with these gas prices what were going to have to spend just for one tank for these cars  we were told about the race fuel but it is so hard to hold to since local gas stations dont have it. However we do have a place called Extreme machines by us that has all kinds of all motorized toys that cells the race fuel by the 5 gallons. LIKe c12 and stuff like that.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

98 Octane Sunoco would be fine, IMO. Should do the job. Not available here. Yeah, we have the race gas in 5 gallon cans for mucho $$$$. 100 and 110 ocatane. Not cheap, but cheaper than an overhaul.....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

We have a 100 octane Cam2 station near me...all you want...$8.49/gal!!!


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well, premium is over $4 here now. Race gas is big $$$. Rebuild an engine with dished pistons to run pump gas that is supposed to go over $5 this summer is a couple grand at least. Leave the compression where it is, rebuild the carb with a kit from Cliff $80, some numbered drill bits $90, and then fuel is right around $3 for most of the country. Higher compression ups the mileage and builds more power at every RPM.

I know what I will do, even if I have to go 30 miles to fill up.

Ya know what? Im done trying to be informative, not going to give people options anymore. They can just deal with gas that ruins their engines and is going up pretty quick around here. I know I will still be driving my GTO, Trans Am, and all the other V8s I have even if gas goes up to $8 at some point. Enjoy your time with your car.


----------

